# Feilong Li-Ion 32650 cells TESTED!



## Colonel Sanders (May 1, 2012)

For years it has been doubted that a quality 32650 (D size) Li-Ion cell exists. I believe these Feilong cells are exceptional.

Also, I am still doing testing so more info may be added later. I am interested in doing testing at more levels and very interested in seeing how the cells' capabilities hold up after more cycles. So far they seem to be getting a little stronger with experience (that's a nice way of saying "with age".) 

Here are the discharge test results. 

Amp-Mah
1- 5612
2- 5580
3- 5539
4- 5559
5- 5501
7- 5404
10-5384 (I also tested a brand new MNKE IMR26650 cell at 3784Mah at 10a)
13-5226

Here is how the running voltage held up under load at 5, 7, 10, and 13a.

Min-Volt-TempF
-----------------
5a test 
5- 3.78 
10-3.72-83 
15-3.68 
20-3.63-89 
25-3.59 
30-3.55-92 
35-3.50 
40-3.43-94 
45-3.36 
50-3.30-95 
55-3.24
60-3.15-98
65-2.88
5501 Mah

7a test
5- 3.74-87
10-3.68-92
15-3.62-95
20-3.56-98
25-3.45-100
30-3.37-103
35-3.28-105
40-3.19-108
45-2.94-111
5404 Mah

10a test
5- 3.54-96
10-3.48-107
15-3.40-117
20-3.29-123
25-3.18-128
30-3.01-134
5384 Mah

13a test
5- 3.48-101
10-3.40-117
15-3.27-130
20-3.11-140
24:08 finish
5226 Mah 
149F

This cell holds up remarkably well to higher currents, IMO. :thumbsup: On the 10a testing it ran much longer (42% more capacity!), stronger (less voltage sag), and far cooler than the highly regarded MNKE IMR26650 cell. I realize that it's much larger but it's still very impressive to me.

I will add a breakdown of the voltage drop and temperature rise for the 5,10,7,&13a discharge tests later when I get a few more minutes.

*THESE CELLS CAN BE BOUGHT HERE*...FEILONG 32650!


----------



## jayrob (May 1, 2012)

Awesome... 

Looking good even at 13 Amps! Will you test at even higher currents? (never mind, more than that not needed!)

Thanks for your work testing these! :thanks:

Looking forward to updates...

*Edit:* I have been told that in order to keep the battery thread in the market place, that I needed to pay dealer fees.

And I don't make enough off of these batteries to be able to pay $75 dollars per month.

So unfortunately, the only alternative is to remove the thread. I regret that this will have to be the only choice.

But for those looking to get some of these great cells, you can go* here!*


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 1, 2012)

*"Will you test at even higher currents?"*

I certainly _can_ but...how hot is too hot for a cell to get? It hit 149F right at the tail end of the 13a test which is where the 26650 was at 10a. And, how high is as high as a flashaholic is likely to need? 

I did the 13a draw because fellow flashaholic "bstrickler" is planning a build that may go as high as 13a and is looking for a cell to support it (yikes! Gonna be a bright one I suppose!)


----------



## jayrob (May 1, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> *"Will you test at even higher currents?"*
> 
> I certainly _can_ but...how hot is too hot for a cell to get? It hit 149F right at the tail end of the 13a test which is where the 26650 was at 10a. And, how high is as high as a flashaholic is likely to need?
> 
> I did the 13a draw because fellow flashaholic "bstrickler" is planning a build that may go as high as 13a and is looking for a cell to support it (yikes! Gonna be a bright one I suppose!)



Oh sorry, I meant for short duty. Like 3 to 5 minutes...

But your right, I don't think we need anything that will give over 13 Amps!


----------



## jasonck08 (May 2, 2012)

jayrob said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Looking good even at 13 Amps! Will you test at even higher currents?
> 
> Looking forward to updates...



I wouldn't advise it. LiCo cells are not designed for discharge currents above 2C. For these cells it looks like that would be about 11A.


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 2, 2012)

I've been using a pair of these in my Mac's 3300L. It pulls 9A on full belt, and anecdotally, at least, they do certainly handle it well.


----------



## bstrickler (May 2, 2012)

I'm going to guess the reason the 2A run was due to a charging inconsistency, as I fail to see how a battery's capacity would be larger at a higher current drain.

Thanks for doing the 13 amp run! I wasn't sure it would handle that high of current. Man, if only Mag still made 7D lights!

I don't think I should turn that on at night in public, for fear I'll be arrested for brandishing a deadly weapon!


----------



## HKJ (May 2, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> I'm going to guess the reason the 2A run was due to a charging inconsistency, as I fail to see how a battery's capacity would be larger at a higher current drain.



In this case you are probably correct, but the capacity can be higher at high current as you can see in some of my battery tests.
Reason: Battery works better when warm.


----------



## jayrob (May 2, 2012)

bstrickler said:


> I'm going to guess the reason the 2A run was due to a charging inconsistency, as I fail to see how a battery's capacity would be larger at a higher current drain.
> 
> Thanks for doing the 13 amp run! I wasn't sure it would handle that high of current. Man, if only Mag still made 7D lights!
> 
> I don't think I should turn that on at night in public, for fear I'll be arrested for brandishing a deadly weapon!



Just wanted to mention that 2 of these will fit a 2D Mag with no special modification. (just clip the tail spring a little shorter)

But that they are a little longer than a normal D sized battery. (length is 66.5mm - normal D is 60.5mm)

So I believe even a 3D will need a tail cap mod...

*Edit:* I just checked, and with the tail cap mod shown in my PT-54 thread, you will barely be able to fit 3 of these Feilong cells into a 3D Mag...


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 2, 2012)

*"I'm going to guess the reason the 2A run was due to a charging inconsistency, as I fail to see how a battery's capacity would be larger at a higher current drain."*

It wasn't the charging. As HKJ mentioned, some cells work better when warm. This applies not only to the cells internal heat that is generated during discharging but also to the outside temp (as in, the cell will perform better when it's 100F than when it's 30F.

Anyway, I agree with HKJ that increase heat probably wasn't the case here but neither was state of charge (I've been very careful with that.) No, the real reason that the 2a run was a little slack is becuase *it was only this cells' second cycle.* The 1a run which was the very first run out of the box was even worse and is why I didn't include it here. It takes several cycles before a cell reaches it's maximum potential. I have found that to be the case with LiCo cells but I really haven't tested this on the other Li-Ion chemistries. (Perhaps one of the experts here can add to this.) I'm going to try to determine about how many cycles it takes to reach maximum capacity.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 2, 2012)

*"So I believe even a 3D will need a tail cap mod or possibly a 4D host cut down, etc..."*

I have long used 3 x 26650s in a 3D. I will check and confirm if this is possible with these cells. If it's not it would be because the D cell is too fat to reside within the tailcap.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 2, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> I've been using a pair of these in my Mac's 3300L. It pulls 9A on full belt, and anecdotally, at least, they do certainly handle it well.



Was yours built without the 26650 spacer tube or did you remove it and if so, how? I'd like to run these in my Mac's 3840L.


----------



## jayrob (May 2, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> *"So I believe even a 3D will need a tail cap mod or possibly a 4D host cut down, etc..."*
> 
> I have long used 3 x 26650s in a 3D. I will check and confirm if this is possible with these cells. If it's not it would be because the D cell is too fat to reside within the tailcap.



I've machined tail caps out to fit the protected cells which are even longer than these... But you can only machine in to a depth of about .235 in. or so. Because of the o-ring groove. If you go deeper, then you will probably ruin the tail cap...

See pictures here in this thread:
9 Amp PT-54 Phlatlight Maglite Mod!

*Edit:* I just checked, and with the tail cap mod shown in my PT-54 thread linked above, you will barely be able to fit 3 of these Feilong cells into a 3D Mag...


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 2, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Was yours built without the 26650 spacer tube or did you remove it and if so, how? I'd like to run these in my Mac's 3840L.



Mine came with the spacer, but it wasn't glued in or anything. Just take the head and tailcap off the tube and push it out.

If yours is glued in, I'd stick the tube in a bench vise, and use a hammer and screwdriver to push it out.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't realize the head would come off. I've tried before but I didn't really "get on it" good. I'll give it a more aggressive shot.


----------



## jayrob (May 3, 2012)

I have been told that in order to keep the battery thread in the market place, that I needed to pay dealer fees.

And I don't make enough off of these batteries to be able to pay $75 dollars per month.

So unfortunately, the only alternative is to remove the thread. I regret that this will have to be the only choice.

But for those looking to get some of these great cells, you can go here:
FS: Feilong 6000mAh 32650 Li-Ion Batteries - Laser Pointer Forums - Discuss Lasers & Laser Pointers


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 3, 2012)

Jay, are you saying that I have to remove this thread? Or I just have to remove my link to your Marketplace thread? 

We are allowed to test cells and report our findings, no?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 3, 2012)

No one has contacted me about this thread (it is my thread afterall) so I don't know what's going on.

*MODERATOR*, do you want me to delete the link to Jay's sales thread? Thanks.


----------



## jayrob (May 3, 2012)

I don't think your review thread is in question. Just my sales thread in the market place. I would need to pay dealer fees. Which I don't make enough off of the battery sales to pay $75 per month. So the sales thread will get deleted I am told...

I just wanted to mention a link to the same sales thread located at a different place. So that people who are reading your review will know...

Can you just edit the link in your first post to point to the other location instead of the market place?

At least I think you should be able to share a link to an item being reviewed. Correct?

Otherwise, what good is a review if people don't know how to find the item being reviewed??


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 3, 2012)

Oh, I see. I will wait for the higher ups to make the call on linking to an outside sales thread but I don't think that is allowed.


----------



## jayrob (May 3, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Oh, I see. I will wait for the higher ups to make the call on linking to an outside sales thread but I don't think that is allowed.



Hmmm... Seems strange if you can't review anything and not show a link to where you got it??


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 11, 2012)

More info added. :thumbsup:


----------



## KuanR (May 17, 2012)

Great review on these cells. Jay built me a triple XML 6D Mag with 5 of these in it and it's super bright, and gets LONG run times!
Judging from your results, I should have no problem doing a big Incan build.... Been wanting to use the 5 cells I have to push an Osram 64456 instead of using an adapter with 18 AA Nimh cells


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 23, 2013)

Colonel Sanders, another CPF'er recommended you and your testing setup.

I am strongly considering ordering two Feilong 32650 3.2v nominal LiFePO4 cells, with a claimed 5000mAh capacity.

My application calls for only 205mA draw per cell, so I am hoping I may actually get between 4500 and 5000mAh.

However, there is _no_ data on the web concerning these, other than the fact they exist.

1) If I purchased two of them, would you be willing to run some discharge tests at, say, 350mA, 500mA, one amp, three amps, and five amps?

2) If so, would you be willing to publish those results in this thread?

I am hesitant to spend the money on an unknown straight from China, but I have benefited from others doing this so many times,
I'd be willing to take a chance.

jayrob has stated that the more recent batches of Feilong 32650 3.7v cells (lithium cobalt) have seen a decrease in quality, and I am extremely curious as to whether the Feilong 32650 3.2v LiFePO4 cells are worth anything at all...


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 23, 2013)

Sure, I'd be glad to test them for you. :thumbsup: I think since they are a different cell I'd start a new thread for reporting their results.

I'd also be curious to know about the decrease in quality of the LiCo 32650s (I have been thinking about buying a few more.) Jayrob, what's up with the latest cells?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay, thank you.

I'll start a new thread called "Feilong 32650 3.2v LiFePO4 Cells" when I get them and reserve the first post,
then ask you to PM me your mailing address to send them your way to be evaluated.

jayrob pointed me to this thread, so hopefully he can answer your question about the decrease in cell quality.

EDIT: Order placed for two Feilong 32650 3.2v LiFePO4 cells. Will start thread and forward them to you once received.

EDIT #2: It suppose it makes more sense for you to start the new thread. Looking forward to getting these!


----------



## jayrob (Feb 23, 2013)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Sure, I'd be glad to test them for you. :thumbsup: I think since they are a different cell I'd start a new thread for reporting their results.
> 
> I'd also be curious to know about the decrease in quality of the LiCo 32650s (I have been thinking about buying a few more.) Jayrob, what's up with the latest cells?



Well I never had the new Feilong cells tested like you did with the early ones, but let me tell you why I made the statement that they were not the same quality...

I build 1000 lumen Mag mods, and the 2 cell builds are just fine with the newer Feilongs. Because that build uses a buck driver, and with 2 cells, it only needs to draw about 1.5 Amps from the supply.

But with my single cell builds using a 3 Amp linear driver, the newer style Feilongs did not give me good output. I would only be able to get maybe 2.2 Amps.

I am now stocking the new 6000mAh 32650 cells from KD. They are proving to be good quality. I can put one of those in one of my single cell builds even at storage voltage of 3.8, and it still gives 3 Amps. So that tells me that it is a quality cell.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 8, 2013)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Sure, I'd be glad to test them for you. :thumbsup: I think since they are a different cell I'd start a new thread for reporting their results.



Surprise! The cells came today.

I'll try and get them out to you for testing tomorrow.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay, Colonel, they are on the way!

I paid extra for the USPS Small Flat Rate box, even though I could have saved the cash by using my own box.

I wanted to get them out to you today.

I also included six dollars cash for you to use a USPS Small Flat Rate Box to return them to me.

Very much looking forward to your test results.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool.  I'll do my best to tell you what you want to know. Any details of how you want the tests done? Most importantly, what discharge rates do you want to use and at what voltage do you want the tests stopped?


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, Colonel.

1) Why don't you start a new thread, "Feilong LiFePO4 32650 Cells Tested" so we can continue discussion there and not clutter this thread?

2) Make a filler post to start where the results will go, and I will reply beneath it. We can continue there, and leave this thread for comments regarding the Feilong 32650 3.7–4.2v lithium cobalt cells.


----------



## lowks (Mar 11, 2013)

What is the best battery charger for this kind of batteries ?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 12, 2013)

lowks said:


> What is the best battery charger for this kind of batteries ?



I like the Xtar SP2. They fit without gadgetry and it'll charge at 2a. Two will even fit if you are careful with placement.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 16, 2013)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Cool.  I'll do my best to tell you what you want to know. Any details of how you want the tests done? Most importantly, what discharge rates do you want to use and at what voltage do you want the tests stopped?



1) As far as how the tests are done...I'm really not sure.

2) For discharge rates...hmm...

100mA
350mA
500mA
1,000mA
3,000mA
5,000mA (1C rate) 

3) Full charge at  3.65v

4) Full discharge at 2.50v

Is this okay?


----------



## lowks (Mar 16, 2013)

Where is the best place to buy this charger ?


----------



## holylight (Mar 17, 2013)

Good battery.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 20, 2013)

lowks said:


> Where is the best place to buy this charger ?



md-lightsource would be one. GoingGear normally has them but they are out of stock at the moment. IlluminationGear is also good to deal with and has them in stock. :thumbsup:


----------

